# Jock Horror x berry something



## garrados (Jan 16, 2014)

I just got some AMAZING dank. It's a cross of Jock Horror and something that gives it a heavy berry aroma. I imagine It could be Berry Ryder. This is some damn good 1 hitter quitter. Very good head high, but still functional body high. Slightly increases appetite, and relives all stress. Only problem with it I can find is that after a fat joint at night, I wake up still a lil baked lol. All around great smoke, nice cure, and smooth smooth smoke. Tastes like Crunch Berries!


----------



## KumeStorm (Jan 18, 2014)

His name was Jack HERER, one of the most influential cannabis activists of all time "The Emperor of Hemp"...annoys me that people cant even take the time to spell the mans name right...he deserves the time i think  without him we would not be nearly as far with cannabis activism as we are today...for fuck sakes people....JACK HERER lol


----------



## Nizza (Jan 18, 2014)

but the strain garrados is talking about is jock horror, a different strain , with similar genetics.
link if interested http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/regular-marijuana-seeds/769-jock-horror-10-seeds.html
rip jack

lol you might be the one that needs to get with the times ^_^
you're def right tho, recognition is deserved


----------



## garrados (Jan 18, 2014)

haha, thanks for the replies. I know for sure it was JOCK HORROR though. Still interesting, I will have to look into Jack Herrer


----------



## KumeStorm (Jan 19, 2014)

Nizza said:


> but the strain garrados is talking about is jock horror, a different strain , with similar genetics.
> link if interested http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/regular-marijuana-seeds/769-jock-horror-10-seeds.html
> rip jack
> 
> ...



yeah ive smoked jock horror and grew a strain crossed with it...but i still think some stoner just pronounced his name wrong one time and it stuck as the strain name ;P


----------



## charlestonchunk (Jan 22, 2014)

KumeStorm said:


> His name was Jack HERER, one of the most influential cannabis activists of all time "The Emperor of Hemp"...annoys me that people cant even take the time to spell the mans name right...he deserves the time i think  without him we would not be nearly as far with cannabis activism as we are today...for fuck sakes people....JACK HERER lol


Clueless. Dude.....lol
Your too funny


----------



## charlestonchunk (Jan 22, 2014)

Garry jarcia's tha bomb


----------

